#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Lampang Asia Hotel

## dirtydog

Lampang Asia Hotel is obviously in Lampang, this place is a bargain at 350baht per night I believe, aircon, a nice empty fridge to fill up with your own 7/11 beer, well it was a long time ago I was there, now on the internet they are saying like 500baht per night, it was a bit tatty for that much, but big rooms nice bath and of course hot water.

*Asia Lampang Hotel
      229 Boonwat Road, Suandok,
      Muang, Lampang 52100*

----------

